# UT-Austin Wait List



## kjba86 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello--

I'm wondering if anyone else is on the UT-Austin wait list for production? 

In my waitlist email they said they would give final notification of status April 15th, which, unfortunately, is the deadline for me to accept/reject an offer from another school. Has anyone here a) been waitlisted and b) been contacted about their status good/bad since the original email?

Edit: I should mention that the school in question understands my predicament and told me I can set a new deadline (i.e. tell them by the 25th or something), but I'm still curious if any waitlisted have heard...I'm thinking i'll ultimately get a "no" but it was cool to get acknowledged...


----------



## kjba86 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yesterday morning I received an email: I'm in! So excited.


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats on your acceptance KJ. Is UT your number on choice? What other schools did you get into?

SilverLenz


----------



## kjba86 (Apr 16, 2010)

yes, it was my #1.

ucla-rejected
iowa-accepted (and was actually blown away -- loved the campus and financial aid offer and the flattery of being in a class of 4  )


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 16, 2010)

So it was? As in nolonger your number 1 choice? Are you going to Iowa instead of UT?

SilverLenz


----------



## kjba86 (Apr 16, 2010)

I dont know really. I'll check out Austin but I don't have a lot of time. However, I think Austin would be the best fit (plus, it was where I wanted to go to begin with), but I wanted to speak highly of Iowa here because I think people overlook a really good program.


----------



## brittak (Apr 19, 2010)

I know at least three or four people are declining spots at Austin.


----------

